# missed progynova on 2ww



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Just a long shot that anyone is around, not  sure if I have taken my progynova tonight , I was due 3mg at 8pm. Should I leave it or take some anyway?I am on the 2ww.


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

dont worry I have dealt with my problem and dont want to know if I did the right thing!!!!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

Sorry I didn't reply, was floored all weekend with a gastric vomiting bug  Only just back to feeling human today   Glad you were able to sort things out. All the best for the rest of your 2ww    

Maz x


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Maz hope you feel better,those sick bugs really knock you out dont they?
I sorted it dont worry, I didn't really expect a response I was just in a panic!!!


----------

